# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Renovating an old plan!

## Sorpaw

What about a challenge regarding renovating an old plan?  New takes on old adventure plans?  City-State of the World Emperor, Tegel Manor,etc...

Sorpaw :Question:

----------

